# Workshop Tour



## Gerald Pierce (May 29, 2020)

A video of my workshop.


----------



## ShopShoe (May 30, 2020)

I love shop tours.

Your shop is well organized and very clean. I bet it is a relaxing place to be.

It looks like you've made some very nice engines.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## HennieL (May 30, 2020)

> Your shop is well organized and very clean.



I agree - it looks nice and roomy as well 

I like your collection of drills - I'm a bit of a drill addict myself 

Thanks for posting


----------



## MrMetric (Jun 11, 2020)

Ugh! Another shop that looks like you can eat off the floor! If my wife sees this she is going to harp on me again!  
Seriously... it looks nice.  I also like the V10P.  I had one of those a long time ago, then moved to a Super-11, then to a Hardinge HLV-H.  All are excellent machines.


----------



## Rocketrob (Jun 11, 2020)

Is that a shop or a lab?
Beautiful!


----------



## bluejets (Jun 12, 2020)

Too clean.......mine has at least 4 to 5 projects on the go at any one time and if it looked like that, there would be nothing being done.


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput (Jun 26, 2020)

Very nice shop !


----------

